# My fastest hitchin trip ever



## Komjaunimas (May 9, 2011)

From London(UK) to Vilnius(LT), 7 Countries,1300miles/2100km, 26hrs, 3 cars, 1 truck, 150eur kickdown.

I started at 1AM in London, somewhat 20mins later a car stoped... what do you know it goes directly to Maastricht(NL). The driver was an ex-squatter, bought me beer and cigs, we had a lovely conversation. He let me off in a parking. 20minutes and 2 cigs later i asked for a lift a swiss couple who only spoke german. They had about half a kilo of cocaine and weed, we were going ~300km/h (200mph), stopping at every parking/petrol station on the way, snorting coke in toilets and smoking spliffs. They dropped me of near Berlin central train station. I rode a train in a toilet to Poland boarder, crossed it on foot and 2 hours later got a lift in a car with Dutch license plates but Lithuanian driver. He bought me lunch and let me off near Kaunas(LT) around 60miles from my home. Not a minute passed and first truck stopped. Direct ride home.


----------

